# Giant Components Weight



## MaddSkillz

Does anyone know what the Giant Contact stem and handlebars weigh?

They just list the weight for the SLR stuff and I'd like to know how much weight difference between the two. I currently run the contact stuff, but the SLR stuff is enticing.

Thanks!


----------



## MaddSkillz

Does anyone run the SLR stem and bars? What do you think? The SLR stem is certainly better looking than the Contact and the SLR even weighs less than the Zipp model (not by much but it does).


----------



## Losiho

Contact on my Defy, SLR on my TCR SL. There's a difference in feel and weight. The SLR stem in particular, is HUGE. 

I've got no idea how much the Contact stuff weighs - I didn't even know Giant sells the bars and stems separately, as they're not listed on the Giant Australia website :sad:


----------



## Puke N Hurl

420mm Contact SLR bar- 200g
420mm Contact bar- 274g
100mm Contact SLR stem- 140g (extremely stiff, however)
100mm Contact stem- 155g

Savings= 90g

All of the components are sold separately, check with your dealer.

Cheers- B


----------



## MaddSkillz

Dude, thanks! I'm thinking the stem is a worthy investment due to the stiffness of it and not so much the weight savings. It's gonna be bumped up to the top of my wish list after the Garmin 500.


----------

